# bad movies



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

After watching wolf creek tonight this topic came to mind. what are your all time bad movies that should have never been made? my most recent are

jeeper creepers
the hills have eyes
wolf creek

any others?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bowling for Columbine or any Micheal Moore movie.  I've never seen them, and never want to see a leftist communist made film by him.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Goblin, Goblin 2, Scarecrow, Scarecrow Slayer (most any other B-Film on Sci Fi). Was sick one day, and watched all four in a row. I think I felt worse after they were done! LOL.

The Weatherman. That was crap.

Cabin Fever. Crap.



> "I've never seen them, and never want to see a leftist communist made film by him."


 - For never having seen them, your review is worse than Stewies iPod commercial.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

All time worst for me was The Gods must be Crazy, it was totally stupid. The plot was about an African chasing an empty Coke bottle around the country. If I remember right, the "actor" had one line in the whole movie; otherwise it had a very boring narrator. I would have never watched the whole movie but it was suggested to me by someone as one of their all time favorites. After I was half way into the show I had to keep watching to see if something in the plot would change.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Buckaroo Bonzai....totally lame....ummm my mind is drawing a blank here but ill add more later.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anything with Rosie O' D. in it.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest

I wasn't expecting the sequel to be anything close to the first one, since sequels are a $ grab anyways, but this was beyond terrible.

Any other sequel will almost fit this list too.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid: 
+1

That movie had to be the most redicilous movie I have ever watched. Who came up with that story line? I thought the first one was a little out there, but this one should have been a Disney cartoon. Oh wait, it was!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

hahahha! I love to watch Michael Moores stuff.... he brings up tons of good questions and basicly blames them on everyone but gives no answers or solves any problems..... I just laugh... but some of the video he has out of context makes me laugh also... you should watch them but not take them to heart... as no one in america with any kind of judgement does....

he would make a move "AIDS is bad and we should cure it" interview a bounch of people with AIDS and then say at the end.... "yea we should cure this"! hahahhahah!!!! that is basicly how bowling for Columbine is... yea we SHOULD stop gun violence... Good one Mike!!! but you got to love the entertainment value.... LOL!!!


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Dead Man's Chest wasn't the greatest movie but my biggest problem with it was that it was too long. Since you knew going into it that the movie is not suppose to be true I'm okay with it. They needed to keep it to about two hours and they would have been fine.

The action sequences were pretty good.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Since you knew going into it that the movie is not suppose to be true


What, did you stumble into the "non-fiction cineplex" by accident?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Broke Back Mountain. I haven't seen it, don't really care to either.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Tony
I will not be watching that one, the "plot" just does not interest me. uke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Anything with Jane Fonda in it just plain sucks.

huntin1


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I would say that one of the worst was Lost In Translation.
I know the thing won awards but I thought that was two hours of my life that I will never get back when it was over.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well for all of you that will not admit it, yes i have seen brokeback mtn. not by choice. I got dragged to the movie theatre kicking and screaming. all the bad that had been said about.....it is true. Its 2 guys for god's sake!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Norm70
I have not seen it and do not plan on it.

One time renting video's my wife wanted to rent it, I told her there was no way I was watching it. Told her she can watch it on her own, but I had no interest.

I am very open minded, but not to sound like I don't accept other thinking, but I grew up "cowboy" and it just isn't right.

I'm guessng if I wanted to rent a video with a couple of gals saying "Gidde Up", she would have declined also.....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The all time worst movie(some of the old guy's might remember this one),is howard the duck.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The Interpreter and Vanilla Sky might be my worst 2 movies of all time. Vanilla Sky was not by choice I will also add, but those might be the 2 worst movies i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> Goblin, Goblin 2, Scarecrow, Scarecrow Slayer (most any other B-Film on Sci Fi). Was sick one day, and watched all four in a row. I think I felt worse after they were done! LOL.
> 
> The Weatherman. That was crap.
> 
> ...


Cabin Fever thats it that was the worst


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

"The mirror has 2 faces" with Barbara Streisand and "The crying game"with whoever.......Don't ask!!!!

Left the theater about 40 minutes into the mirror has 2 faces and shut the crying game off after he went down on her...errr.....him. Didn't finish either of them. Phricking women and some of their movie choices.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

High Tension and hackers both very dumb and boring


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Mossy,

Don't ever see it i think i may be scarred for life after that movie.

Sotaman,

Yes i agree with you Cabin Fever was horrible.

Anyone ever see The Grudge, not the worst movie i ever saw, but close.

Some may not agree, but I thought Pulp Fiction was a movie that did not need to be made. Was there a point to this movie?


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

The Grudge was dumb..
The Hills Have Eyes sucked really bad. 
Never seen BBM
Anything with Micheal Moore or Barbra S.

Basically any movie my wife rents is gonna SUCK. LOL


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Basically any movie my wife rents is gonna SUCK. LOL[/quote]

I agree :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife watches quite a few chick flicks, that is the reason for a dvd player also in our bedroom and in the garage. :beer:


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

I am going to vote for "Snakes on a Plane" before it even comes out.

That looks more than stupid.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with Dead Man's Chest.

To me it was nothing more than eons and eons of Cirque De Soleil style pirate fighting accompanied by annoying accents.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I liked Dead Man's Chest. Then again I'm into those types of action movies.

I've heard they might be redoing Broke Back Mount. where John Wayne comes in and shoots them damn gaycowboys. Then the movie turns into John Wayne going around with Clint Eastwood kicking *** and chewing bubble gum.

All they are all out of gum.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

All the Jaws movies besides the first, the andaconda movies, lake placid.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

A lady I knew went to Broke Back Mountain, said she could not see hardly any of it because of all the cowboys with their big hats obstructing the veiw.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Howard the Duck,
Gods Must Be Crazy I & II,
Dumb and Dumber I & II
Anaconda,
*Ishtar*,
Boxing Helena,

Star Wars Episode 1: The Phantom Menace, (Lucas _SHOULD_ have done sooo much better!)

Waterworld
Weekend at Bernie's and Weekend at Bernie's II

That's my short list off the top of my head.....

Ryan


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

The first dumb and dumber was hilarious but i enjoyed the first anaconda but my list.
Hills have eyes(just ridiculously disgusting) and this is coming from a teenage guy who likes blood and all that.
The hours...got dragged to that and it sucked
The Ring1 and 2
o and lady in the water and the village both sucked!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ohhh I forgot a couple more... just came to mind

BioDome
Digimon: The Movie
I Still Know What You Did Last Summer
Venom
Pokemon (ANY of them)


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Any one seen Gods and Generals. About the Civil War, thought it would be sweet war movie but went way to far in depth for my liking. Plus it was so long it has an intermission. Two thumbs down!!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

My son rented Clerk this weekend , what a stupid show.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The Movie "Fargo"...................And anything with Brad Pitt in it.............. :roll:


----------

